# Ok GOUT Sufferers, I have a question.



## 4HAND (Apr 25, 2020)

I've suffered from gout for years. Started out occasional bout I treated with Indocin. 
Got more frequent several years ago & Dr. put me on daily Allopurinol 300mg. Still would occasionally get an attack & would treat with Indocin. Also began taking tart cherry extract in addition to Allopurinol. 
Lately I can't seem to shake it. I'll take Indocin & knock it down, but it comes right back when I stop.

My question is, has anyone had this happen? Did your Dr up your dosage? 
I'll go to my Dr when Covid-19 is over. 
Just curious if anyone else has had this happen.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Apr 25, 2020)

I use 100 mg of it a day & it seems to work most of the time.
I get sharp pain in my ankles first, its like a tripwire.
I'd call my DR and leave a message, can't loose anything by trying that call.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 25, 2020)

Allopurinol got to where it wasn’t working well for me. I did a pee in a jug lab test to verify what was going on then was put on Uloric. It has helped considerably lower the number of attacks. I will say the attacks were so bad at the time I changed diet as well. I worked on eliminating trigger foods, I haven’t had shellfish in over 10 years.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm very interested in this thread...

I'm just beginning to hobble down the Gout Road, but it's gonna be a long hobble.  I walk five plus miles a day on railroad rocks, in work boots...

I'm finally at the pain and aggravation point that I am headed to the Doc as soon as the 'rona calms down...

Any useful advice from you Gout Pro's??


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 25, 2020)

My older brother takes Allopurinol daily & hasn't had an attack in several years.
It just ain't working for me anymore. 
I've never really been able to identify "trigger foods"


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 25, 2020)

It has gotten to the point lately that dealing with gout has become my second hobby.
My most recent bout began with the ankle pain on my left side. I knew imeadiatly what it was.
The next day it was a grade 7-8 attack so I called my Doctor. Of course he's on vacation and I had the opportunity for a phone in call to the PA covering for him. No big deal, it's not rocket science and after 30 years he had seen me in person enough.
So the PA prescribes a steroid series. I don't remember the name. After 5 days it did the trick. But on day six the gout is back, now at a level 10.
So back on the phone. Two days later I talk to her, PA, again. Now I'm on Prednisone 10 mg 40, 40, 40, 30, 30, 30, 20, 20, 20, 10, 10, 10.
It imeadiatly reduced my pain, within an hour.
I just hope it works.
I've begun to identify my triggers.
Fat red meat and shell fish seem givens.
I've begun apple cider vinegar tablets as I can't take the liquid.
Black cherry juice used to work, but doesn't now.
The trouble with triggers and cures is your own use is a poor clinical test.
Oh, and get a few dozen Trimidal or pain killer of your choice to get you over the sleepless nights. Your wife will appreciate it.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 25, 2020)

Lately it's been bothering me here.
Kind of an odd place.


----------



## Donal (Apr 25, 2020)

I've never really been able to identify "trigger foods"[/QUOTE]

Search for "alkalizing foods,"  and you will get a list of  foods.   Increase the alkaline foods and decrease the acidizing foods.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 25, 2020)

4HAND said:


> My older brother takes Allopurinol daily & hasn't had an attack in several years.
> It just ain't working for me anymore.
> I've never really been able to identify "trigger foods"



One of my worst attacks I had was after a coworker took me out for crab cakes up in New England. Thought I was crippled for life. I was a big shrimp eater so started there.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 25, 2020)

Now that you mention it, Y'all may or may not remember, but a couple of weeks ago I posted those crab meat stuffed flounder. The next morning it flared up bad. Pretty sure that was the cause.
I also just remembered that shrimp Scampi my wife fixed Thursday night. 
Oh no.
Don't know if I can cut out shellfish!


----------



## HughW2 (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruger No 3 makes a good point. Google gout diet recommendations.  Reduce seafood and beef in take and reduce alcohol specifically beer.  Gout is the disease of Kings: due to rich living and lifestyle.  I also used to be bothered by gout and I found stress triggered it.  I used to have a high stress job and drank a fair amount And did a lot of expense account client entertainment.  Now that I am done with that I haven’t had a flare up in years.


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 25, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Lately it's been bothering me here.
> Kind of an odd place.
> View attachment 1014159


Follow the curve under the ankle bone and that's my primary spot.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Apr 25, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Lately it's been bothering me here...(ankle)


My first attack  was in that area, I thought I sprained my ankle again.  Have sprained both in the distant past, so have history of ankle pain.  Sounds like we share that same spot.  I believe the spot/area can be anywhere that uric acid crystals can form/solidify.  And the spots/areas vary per person.


----------



## pjciii (Apr 25, 2020)

I was diagnosed 10 or so years ago. Crab will set mine off big time. Beef stroganoff,  junk food like french fries. They wanted to take allopurinol. I didnt want to take something daily. I take 2 capsules of indomethacin at the slightest onset and then another about an hour later and then a couple hour nap. If i am lucky it will knock it right out. Down side is that indomethacin will shut down kidney production of uric acid.  On the upside it is an effective anti inflammatory for race horses.

Patrick


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 25, 2020)

HughW2 said:


> Ruger No 3 makes a good point. Google gout diet recommendations.  Reduce seafood and beef in take and reduce alcohol specifically beer.  Gout is the disease of Kings: due to rich living and lifestyle.  I also used to be bothered by gout and I found stress triggered it.  I used to have a high stress job and drank a fair amount And did a lot of expense account client entertainment.  Now that I am done with that I haven’t had a flare up in years.


I don't drink alcohol. 
I've looked at foods that cause gout. Sure would be a bland awful diet. ??


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 25, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I don't drink alcohol.
> I've looked at foods that cause gout. Sure would be a bland awful diet. ??



The beauty of uloric and cutting way back on trigger foods is you can occasionally cheat without your foot falling off. 

I drink beer and brown liquor in moderation. I enjoy an occasional steak and any lighter meat. Shellfish are out for me as a routine, only on rare occasions.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 25, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Now that you mention it, Y'all may or may not remember, but a couple of weeks ago I posted those crab meat stuffed flounder. The next morning it flared up bad. Pretty sure that was the cause.
> I also just remembered that shrimp Scampi my wife fixed Thursday night.
> Oh no.
> Don't know if I can cut out shellfish!



I’ve seen those huge pans of fried shrimp and clams you post in the cafe, your killing me!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve seen those huge pans of fried shrimp and clams you post in the cafe, your killing me!


Killing me too!
????


----------



## pjciii (Apr 25, 2020)

I can still have boiled shrimp with little to no effect. If i couldnt have a low country boil then i dont know what I'd do. Hopefully they dont make tofu shrimp. But seriously  i have to stay away from fried food. Gave up the brown liquor and beer/wine.  Had a bacon wrapped tenderloin last night. I expect tomorrow it will say hello or later tonight. 
Patrick


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 25, 2020)

pjciii said:


> I can still have boiled shrimp with little to no effect. If i couldnt have a low country boil then i dont know what I'd do. Hopefully they dont make tofu shrimp. But seriously  i have to stay away from fried food. Gave up the brown liquor and beer/wine.  Had a bacon wrapped tenderloin last night. I expect tomorrow it will say hello or later tonight.
> Patrick



Thanks, I‘ll give that LCB a try.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 25, 2020)

search for the other thread on this. Lots of stuff there. That said, it effects different people differently, and what works for me may not work for you. For me:

Until doc said I needed to stop, I did this when I felt the pain start. Usually in the big toe,’but recently starting just below the knee. Both foot and knee flares are bad, knee is worse because you can’t get weight to ground without the knee. In toes, you can sort of hobble with foot turned sideways.

At first feeling of pain, take ibuprofen like skittles. About 800mg, wait 2-4 hours, then 800mg more. Repeat until pain goes away.

In the mean time, cholchicine. 1 purple pill every 2 hours until diarrhea starts (was on the prescription bottle exactly that way the first few years).

Hydro for bad flare ups. Until regular stuff kicks in.

Indo didn’t work for me.

Identify triggers. Beer and salmon sushi for me. For sure. I reduce red meat, only occasionally eating that. 1-2x/month, usually.

Allopurinol, i take it sometimes, but adjusting diet/triggers helps a lot more. I still seemed get occasional flares even with allopurinol. About as much as diet control.

All the meds have side effects. Ibu and colchicine you can google. So review and understand them. Doc advised me to stop taking ibu. Or reduce a lot!

Again, everyone is different, what helps me may not help or hurt you.

If you’re taking stuff, jump on it hard and heavy when you first feel the twinge. If I wait, it quickly explodes fast, and hurts more, and takes more times for meds to resolve.

Through diet, and cholchicine, I’ve only had to take a total of maybe 16 200mg ibu in the last 6 months. Cholchicine, I’ve only take about 10-12 in the last few months.

Edit: for me, the flare usually starts 48 hours after the trigger is hit ymmv

Good luck, you’ll need it!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 25, 2020)

I think you can safely raise your dosage of allopurinol. I take 450 mg/day. A pill and a 1/2.  I asked my doctor about the side effects of taking too much and he said nothing to worry about.
 I wouldn't do it while you're having an attack, but just after you have cleared it...


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 25, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I think you can safely raise your dosage of allopurinol. I take 450 mg/day. A pill and a 1/2.  I asked my doctor about the side effects of taking too much and he said nothing to worry about.
> I wouldn't do it while you're having an attack, but just after you have cleared it...


My doc said to not mess with the dose during an attack and that any abrupt change might trigger an attack. And I'm on 100 mg/day. I might ask him about upping my dose.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 25, 2020)

For years I had bad attacks
Quit eating varies nuts that are in cans. 
No more attacks. 
Mild every now and then. Quit taking  allopurinol also.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 25, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I think you can safely raise your dosage of allopurinol. I take 450 mg/day. A pill and a 1/2.  I asked my doctor about the side effects of taking too much and he said nothing to worry about.
> I wouldn't do it while you're having an attack, but just after you have cleared it...


I wondered about increasing the dosage.
I'll ask my Dr.


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 26, 2020)

I started out at 100 mg / Allopurinol..
Still had attacks so I went to 200 mg.
Got a new Doc. and he said he starts everybody at 300 mg...so I did.
Maybe 2 or 3 attacks a year now and I eat or drink about anything.
Methylprednisolone Tablets as a backup when I do get it.
Dose pack of 6 pills right away , down to 5 then 4 ect.
Works like a Champ.
I feel for you it's bad stuff.
Met a guy not long ago that get's it in his hands , feet , everywhere. 
He had to quit working he has it so bad.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 26, 2020)

Red meat was my trigger. I love my steaks rare.
Been on 300 mg of Allopurinol for over 10 years without a flare up and still eating raw beef.
Uric acid test is part of my annual blood work to see where it is.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 27, 2020)

Finding the trigger foods is the key.
My dad had great success with black cherry juice (real not imitation )


----------



## Big7 (Apr 27, 2020)

4HAND and others...
Ask your Dr. about gabapentin. It was first used to treat depression a good many years ago.

It was found that the side effect was it's VERY good for treating nerve pain.

I've been prescribed it for a different kind of nerve pain.

My extensive research while I was trying to study up on, like all new prescriptions I take...
One thing I often found is that gabapentin is used in gout patients that don't respond to traditional medicines. It came up a lot in the papers.

I don't have nor have I ever had gout. It works really good on my nerve pain and is not a narcotic or NSAID.

Might be worth looking into. Hope this helps !!?


----------



## little rascal (Apr 28, 2020)

Been taking over the counter Naproxen for years, 2 in the morning, 2 at bedtime, it helps. You can tell when you don't take it. Do Not take aspirin, it can make it worse and trigger an attack. My Uric acid levels stay high and out of range per bloodwork. I cook and smoke a lot of Chicken for my Dogs and Us. Chicken is higher in purines than Beef. I drink 5-6 beers every afternoon, cutting that out would help. But I dont know why beer is bad, it is very low on the purines list? Blackeyed Peas are very High.
You just have to figure out your triggers and spread them out. I have a Vitamin D deficiency and everything good for it is bad for gout. I do not drink enough water, that would probably help a lot if I did. My gout attacks have came around summer time, you know, more beer, crawfish, shrimp, ribs, chicken etc. Funny thing, shrimp fresh from market will bother me, shrimp frozen with phosphates will not not. I just keep moving and some days hurt more or less.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 28, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I don't drink alcohol.
> I've looked at foods that cause gout. Sure would be a bland awful diet. ??


Don't get diabetes then, if it taste good spit it out.


----------



## JeffCoates (May 4, 2020)

FOr me, it was strawberries and shrimp. Gave them up and have been pain free for over a year now.


----------



## rayjay (May 4, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Now that you mention it, Y'all may or may not remember, but a couple of weeks ago I posted those crab meat stuffed flounder. The next morning it flared up bad. Pretty sure that was the cause.
> I also just remembered that shrimp Scampi my wife fixed Thursday night.
> Oh no.
> Don't know if I can cut out shellfish!


Migraines taught me how much the human body is a daily chemistry experiment with unpredictable results.


----------



## 4HAND (May 4, 2020)

Whiteboy said:


> I'm going to keep one eye on this thread. Last year I woke up in the middle of the night with my left foot killing me near the big toe joint.  All searches pointed to gout.  I had been off for a week hunting and what I did different was drinking less water than normal, eating more sausage/hot dog/nitrate stuff than normal, and some type of fish or oysters almost every day.  That much seafood is very unusual for me.
> 
> I went back to my normal ways and it cleared up pretty quick.  I ate some type of seafood a few days later and the following night I woke up with a mild ache, but it went away.  I have since ate fish and oysters with no problems, I just don't eat them regularly.  I do get a very mild ache occasionally in the same joint, but it never lasts long.
> 
> What is worse, that I hope is not connected, is pain in the heal up near where the tendon attaches.  I remember very well last year moving my foot back quickly without shoes on and hitting the chair leg.  I thought I had a bruise that didn't want to get better for a while, but it is still getting stiff after I move and then sit a while, or first thing in the am.  I have walked 7-8 miles in a day with not problem, so it doesn't put me down, just aggravating to hurt every day.


My heel bothers me in the same place.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 4, 2020)

JeffCoates said:


> FOr me, it was strawberries and shrimp. Gave them up and have been pain free for over a year now.



Never thought about strawberries.....

Uloric and diet has really improved managing attacks Which are very rare now. Allopurinol did nothing for me.


----------



## Railroader (May 4, 2020)

Here's my update on the gout flare...

Talked to a holistic guru that I trust and have bought vitamins and supplements from for over 25 years.  He put me on black cherry extract pills and cider vinegar, once a day.

In about four days the pain is almost gone, and over the weekend, I had a double dose of Boom Boom Shrimp, a Philly Cheese steak and fries, and Miz's fried poke chops tonite...

So with such a terrible weekend of diet debauchery, and the pain leaving the toe, I gotta think the supplements are working.

We'll see.


----------



## 4HAND (May 4, 2020)

Railroader said:


> Here's my update on the gout flare...
> 
> Talked to a holistic guru that I trust and have bought vitamins and supplements from for over 25 years.  He put me on black cherry extract pills and cider vinegar, once a day.
> 
> ...


How much cider vinegar? I take tart cherry extract along with Allopurinol.


----------



## Railroader (May 4, 2020)

4HAND said:


> How much cider vinegar? I take tart cherry extract along with Allopurinol.



"Bout half a shot"...He says.  And that's pretty dang rough...lol


----------



## Crakajak (May 4, 2020)

Railroader said:


> "Bout half a shot"...He says.  And that's pretty dang rough...lol


Dilute it with  water I mix with 16 Oz water to 1 Tablespoon ORGANIC vinegar...it has the mother in it and helps a lot of others issues.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 5, 2020)

Gout don’t play. Suffering here for years. Got it in my 30’s and 60 now. Learn to manage it but the fix all is elusive. Alloprinol daily but not sure if it helps as uric acid is high every checkup. Cholchricine is go to. Gotta take at first sharp needle pain indicator. Haven’t figured the whole trigger food thing . I know beer and shrimp to be culprits. Always the feet for me . About 3 good attacks a year. Last summer sat on beach and drank beer all day with multiple shrimp dinners over a weeks time. Never got in both feet at same time... until then. Got home, worked one day, missed next two. Couldn’t walk. No fun at all. It goes away and you wonder what the heck just happened cause you are back to normal just as quick.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (May 6, 2020)

My brother treats his with baking soda abd cayenne peppers, some hippie concoction.


----------



## georgia_home (May 7, 2020)

Speak of the debil! Been walking a bit recently and thought I pulled something in my foot. Nope.

Flare tonight, left foot, base of middle toes. Started and within 20 minutes it was raging.

Let’s see how it goes the next few hours. Jumped on it with everything. Hydro, cholchicine, and the first ibu in 2 months, 800mg.

EDIT: next morning, After another 2 cholchicine 5mg hydro and another 800mg of ibu, it’s mostly gone. A mild discomfort in left foot. Will need one more cholchicine tonight and that should finish it up. 

Didn’t walk this morning though. Worried about aggravating the foot.

Hopefully that’s all for a while.


----------



## Snookpimpin (May 7, 2020)

I get it in both big toes. Doc said no more sea food, red meat, or alcohol......... I haven't had an attack recently and cant figure out my triggers. I haven't changed my diet at all and it seems to be completely random.  the only time I know its coming is if I stub my big toe or hit the side of it hard. if I give it any reason to swell the slightest  gout is coming in the morning.


----------



## 4HAND (May 11, 2020)

Has anyone noticed a connection with Hispanic food/seasonings? 
Had a flare up yesterday. Only thing I can think of that might have triggered is Mexican food.


----------



## pjciii (May 11, 2020)

I have not made a connection to it. But i wouldn't rule it out. If it was pork it is possible.


----------



## TimBray (May 11, 2020)

Had my first (and 2nd worst) attack back in about '95 at age 40 in my L. big toe. Worst attack was in '08 after my neck surgery (shattered disc). Both knees swelled up like volleyballs. I have been to several doctors over the years and have been on a daily dose of Colcrys for years. Cherry juice and/or extract offered minimal relief as well. Allopurinol did not help and actually increased the frequency of my attacks.Right after the first of the year I had a pretty bad attack (my PCP gives me a script for Prednisone for use when I have  a bad attack). Even after several days of increased Colcrys and Prednisone I still had considerable pain. My SIL had mentioned doing a juice cleanse for his diet. I started wondering if it would help with gout. Googling turned up something I had never seen before about gout. Drinking lemon juice. Figuring I had nothing to lose, I started squeezing 2 lemons per day and tossed it down like a shot. Within a week most of my pain was gone and 3 weeks later I am pain-free. I also switched over to concentrate last week and am still symptom free.

https://www.healthline.com/health/lemon-juice-gout#how-to-take 

Disclaimer- I am not a doctor nor did I sleep at a Holiday Inn last night. But, it worked for me. YMMV.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (May 11, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Has anyone noticed a connection with Hispanic food/seasonings?...


Could be,, I normally carry a couple Tums in my pocket for before & after mezzican.


----------



## georgia_home (May 12, 2020)

I have not, but everyone is different. We have seasoned tacos at least once a week, and other things flavored similarly with cumin, Various pepper powders, and such. If it was a trigger for me, ida had to cut my foot off by now.

Back a number of years ago, i went through an Indian food phase. Something there was triggering a flare. Never figured out exactly which dish(es) it was. But it was repeatable. After a few repeated flares, I moved away from the Indian food, flares reduced.



4HAND said:


> Has anyone noticed a connection with Hispanic food/seasonings?
> Had a flare up yesterday. Only thing I can think of that might have triggered is Mexican food.


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 15, 2020)

My brother has gout, and has had it for several years. He’s had some flare ups where he’s had extreme difficulties walking. He started taking cbd gummies a couple of months ago, and said he’s cured. He also has had at least two knee surgeries, and said the made a huge impact on them as well. He first bought some gummies from a health food store, and was so impressed he got a prescription.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Has anyone noticed a connection with Hispanic food/seasonings?
> Had a flare up yesterday. Only thing I can think of that might have triggered is Mexican food.



Beans.....were there frijoles in the Mexican food.


----------



## 4HAND (May 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Beans.....were there frijoles in the Mexican food.


Yup. Hadn't thought of that.
Lady at our church cooks the best roast pork w/black beans. I remember getting gout after the last 2 times I ate it.


----------



## Railroader (May 15, 2020)

Well guys, another pain-free week had gone by for me.

My diet is still as terrible as it ever was, so the only thing I can figger is that the cherry/cider vinegar supplements are working for me...

Here's hoping my luck holds.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Yup. Hadn't thought of that.
> Lady at our church cooks the best roast pork w/black beans. I remember getting gout after the last 2 times I ate it.



Taking Uloric allows me to eat that stuff. Obviously you need to ship all this damaging food my way. It’s the least I can do.


----------



## georgia_home (May 15, 2020)

They don’t bother me, but one of the guys I work with gets really hit by them!

I think it’s put him in the hospital a time or two looking for relief from the pain on serious flares.



4HAND said:


> Yup. Hadn't thought of that.
> Lady at our church cooks the best roast pork w/black beans. I remember getting gout after the last 2 times I ate it.


----------



## Lilly001 (May 15, 2020)

I'm struggling with going on 4 weeks of this nonsense.
This is, by far, the worst attack I've ever had.
This am  I woke to feel my right toe throbbing. I guess it's jealous of my left ankle.
Luckily it seems to have subsided.
My Doc upped my Alopurinal to 300 mg/day but said to wait until I was pain free to start. I'm still waiting.
I'm trying the lemon juice thing fist thing tomorrow.


----------



## 4HAND (May 15, 2020)

Alopurinal 300mg is what I take now.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (May 16, 2020)

Allopurinol 300 mg has controlled it well for me for nearly a decade now.  But I've learned to feel very mild pain from trigger foods, so I either take a second pill on days when I eat them, or I try harder to avoid them.  My strongest trigger foods are shrimp, beer, and venison.  But a variety of injures will also drive my uric acid levels up.  My doc measures my uric acid levels once a year.

A number of other things that may be trigger foods for others are not for me: wine, fish, legumes, Mexican.

Controlling your uric acid levels is important not only to prevent gout flare ups but also to prevent different kinds of kidney stones that can be very painful.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (May 16, 2020)

Lilly001 said:


> I'm struggling with going on 4 weeks of this nonsense.
> This is, by far, the worst attack I've ever had.
> This am  I woke to feel my right toe throbbing. I guess it's jealous of my left ankle.
> Luckily it seems to have subsided.
> ...



Indocin and colchicine usually solved flare ups pretty quickly for me.


----------



## 4HAND (May 16, 2020)

I've never had a problem with kidney stones. 
I take Indocin for a flare up.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 16, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Alopurinal 300mg is what I take now.



 Been on that for 15 years and no flare ups.
Every check up my uric acid level is 3 - 4.


----------



## TimBray (May 20, 2020)

Lilly001 said:


> I'm struggling with going on 4 weeks of this nonsense.
> This is, by far, the worst attack I've ever had.
> This am  I woke to feel my right toe throbbing. I guess it's jealous of my left ankle.
> Luckily it seems to have subsided.
> ...


 

I sincerely hope it works for you.  
I'm still pain-free and eating whatever I want so I'm thinking it's working well for me.


----------



## Lilly001 (May 20, 2020)

I've been doing the lemon juice thing for a couple days.
Nothing dramatic, but the pain is almost gone.
Coincidence? I like lemonade so I'll keep it up.


----------



## TimBray (May 21, 2020)

Glad to hear it. I can't believe all the years I've suffered with flares and unknown hours researching preventative measures and just accidentally ran across the lemon juice treatment.


----------



## Crakajak (May 21, 2020)

My diabetes dr.told me a high  carb intake can trigger an attack.


----------



## 4HAND (May 21, 2020)

What's this lemon juice treatment?


----------



## Lilly001 (May 21, 2020)

4HAND said:


> What's this lemon juice treatment?


Post #48.


----------



## B. White (May 15, 2022)

I had my first problem late 2019 I think.  I've never had another bad attack since, but every once in a while my left foot feels like it is starting.  This week it got worse over 5 days to the point of couldn't bend the toe joint yesterday morning and hurt too bad to try and limp around

Read several places where the active ingredient in Aleve gives very quick relief and there were several studies done on it with positive results.  My wife had a bottle of it and I took two of them.  Within four hours I was walking with no pain and started working in the yard and garden.  

It may not work in all cases, but thought I would add this post for anyone who may want to try it with a flare up.  It is a cheap and quick recovery, if it works for you.  Hated I limped around a few days before I tried it.


----------



## HughW2 (May 15, 2022)

I have not heard about lemon juice; but the tart cherry juice seems to help me a fair amount.


----------



## HughW2 (May 15, 2022)

I have not heard about lemon juice; but the tart cherry juice seems to help me a fair amount.


----------



## 2dye4 (May 15, 2022)

HughW2 said:


> I have not heard about lemon juice; but the tart cherry juice seems to help me a fair amount.


I just saw this and wanted to post. I take 35-4800 mg of tart cherry extract every day and have not had a problem since. I do try and watch what I eat. No pork chops or gizzards(which I love). I told my dr. that the only places I get gout is where I have had cortisone shots. That peaked his interest but never heard from him to see if he’d found anything in relation to getting the gout.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 15, 2022)

Indomethacin is what I keep on hand for when mine flares up.


----------



## bassculler (May 16, 2022)

Indomethacin for me. About 10 years ago, after quite a few bad attacks,  i decided to get serious about my diet and trigger foods. I started eating just mainly vegetables and added one meat at a time. After a month of that, i realized it wasnt the meat. For me, its high fructose corn syrup and shellfish. So, i cut out all corn syrup, began drinking more water, a shot of apple cidar vinegar daily and rarely have shellfish. I may have one attack per year these days.


----------



## sowegaboy (May 16, 2022)

300 mg of allapurinol did it for me. Haven’t had any problems since starting about 4 years ago


----------



## DannyW (May 16, 2022)

sowegaboy said:


> 300 mg of allapurinol did it for me. Haven’t had any problems since starting about 4 years ago



Old thread but this ^ is what works for me.

Never did try to figure out a "trigger". Read the list and it sounded a whole lot like my diet.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (May 16, 2022)

allopurinol did it for me too.
as for triggers, pigging-out on shrimp will do it for sure.  (I do like shrimp)


----------



## transfixer (May 16, 2022)

Don't know why I missed this thread until now,  I started having gout issues about a yr and a half ago,  started taking 300mg allopurinol, didn't really make a difference, I seldom eat red meat, eat mostly chicken,  grilled or rotisserie,  salads,  whole wheat bread, seldom ever drink a beer,  do enjoy a half inch or so of bourbon most evenings before bed,  but when the gout started I was rarely drinking bourbon or beer.  Doc now has me on 400mg of Allopurinol,  still won't go away, 

 Some days it isn't bad at all,  sometimes it bothers me a good bit,  mostly in my toes,    going to check into that indomethacin and see what that's about , haven't heard of it before,


----------



## transfixer (May 16, 2022)

Ok,  the indomethacin is what my Doc didn't want to give me,  cause I've had bypass surgery in the past,  it increases your chances of heart issues.   oh well ,

   I tried the tart cherry juice for a while also, didn't seem to matter


----------



## 2dye4 (May 16, 2022)

transfixer said:


> Ok,  the indomethacin is what my Doc didn't want to give me,  cause I've had bypass surgery in the past,  it increases your chances of heart issues.   oh well ,
> 
> I tried the tart cherry juice for a while also, didn't seem to matter


Trying taking 4800mg of tart cherry extract capsules. Those solved my issue.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 17, 2022)

transfixer said:


> Ok,  the indomethacin is what my Doc didn't want to give me,  cause I've had bypass surgery in the past,  it increases your chances of heart issues.   oh well ,
> 
> I tried the tart cherry juice for a while also, didn't seem to matter



I too have 4 by-passes and a couple of stints. My Doc still renews my scrip every year just so I have it on hand. I don't take it on a daily basis. Just when I feel it coming on..which .....knock on wood....hasn't happen in quite a while now !!


----------



## transfixer (May 17, 2022)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I too have 4 by-passes and a couple of stints. My Doc still renews my scrip every year just so I have it on hand. I don't take it on a daily basis. Just when I feel it coming on..which .....knock on wood....hasn't happen in quite a while now !!



 hmmm,   okay,,  I'll have to ask about using it on an "as needed basis " then,  thanks!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 17, 2022)

transfixer said:


> hmmm,   okay,,  I'll have to ask about using it on an "as needed basis " then,  thanks!


Oh...one other thing about it ! I have to take it with food ! It is rough on the stomach.....mine anyways...other wise !


----------



## snooker1 (Jun 25, 2022)

Self inflicted misery.

I have had 3 or 4 gout issues over the past 6 plus years. Mine is triggered by lots of  suger and pork. I am a recovering Mt Dew aholic. To much Mt Dew is a trigger for me, well last weekend someone dropped off a case of it and I relapsed. I drank the case in a week, on top of that I smoked 3 slabs of ribs and a bunch of sausage this week
 About 2 this morning I woke up and my right ankle was of fire. It hurt for the sheet to  touch my foot. Today I am suffering the consequences of my actions.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 25, 2022)

Bad:
 Red meat 
fried meat 
processed meat (sausage, hot dogs, bacon, meat that ends in a vowel)
sugar
shellfish

Good:
Lettuce
dirt


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 25, 2022)

I am just now getting over it. I had an attack Tuesday night Wednesday morning. Only thing I can think of is mine may have may have been triggered by a case of dehydration on Monday. I ran out of water about 230 Monday afternoon and when I got home I went straight to the beers. I generally can stave off an attack if I can get the meds pretty quickly when I feel it coming on. It sucks


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 25, 2022)

Beer=yeast=bad


----------



## Snookpimpin (Jun 25, 2022)

been dealing with it for some years now. 

Unnecessary shellfish and beer have to go. 

water water water. staying hydrated helped me tremendously.


----------



## snooker1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Good News. It wasn't gout, bad news is its a fracture. I new after 2 days something wasn't right.


----------



## B. White (Jun 30, 2022)

snooker1 said:


> Good News. It wasn't gout, bad news is its a fracture. I new after 2 days something wasn't right.



I had the bone broke a long time ago in the same joint where the gout attack hits now.  Both did have about the same type of pain, except for the gout creeps up and gets worse and the other was bad all the time.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2022)

300 mgs of allopurinol a day for me for about 10 years now.  No idea what triggers it and I dont have any actual attacks any longer (nothing like the 1st) but have a steady dull all day every day throb in my left big toe joint.  It is never too painful in normal daily activities, but if I twist it or flex it too much it's a shooting pain.

I am happy to do the lemon juice since I love lemon juice.  However I think I would be afraid to stop the allopurinol!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 2, 2022)

walkinboss01 said:


> My brother has gout, and has had it for several years. He’s had some flare ups where he’s had extreme difficulties walking. He started taking cbd gummies a couple of months ago, and said he’s cured. He also has had at least two knee surgeries, and said the made a huge impact on them as well. He first bought some gummies from a health food store, and was so impressed he got a prescription.


Interesting and I believe it


----------



## HughW2 (Jul 2, 2022)

Everyone is different:
Bad triggers for me: Stress
Helpful: Tart cherry juice and when necessary Cholcris or cholchicene.  Aleve  (2 per day)or Advil (4 per day).


----------



## B. White (Jul 2, 2022)

HughW2 said:


> Everyone is different:
> Bad triggers for me: Stress
> Helpful: Tart cherry juice and when necessary Cholcris or cholchicene.  Aleve  (2 per day)or Advil (4 per day).



Yep, I can't figure out what made me have the last two, since it had been about two years after the last real bad one. The walmart $4 a bottle version of Aleve flat shut it down with me when I took three of them.  In both cases in just under 4 hrs after I didn't feel any pain.  Luckily it is rare enough with me that I would rather take three when an attack hits and one the next morning just in case, instead of taking something every day.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 2, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> 300 mgs of allopurinol a day for me for about 10 years now.  No idea what triggers it and I dont have any actual attacks any longer (nothing like the 1st) but have a steady dull all day every day throb in my left big toe joint.  It is never too painful in normal daily activities, but if I twist it or flex it too much it's a shooting pain.
> 
> I am happy to do the lemon juice since I love lemon juice.  However I think I would be afraid to stop the allopurinol!



   I'm now taking 400mgs of Allopurinol,  and still have gout , some days it bothers me very little, some days its quite bothersome,  between myself and my doctor we can't figure out what causes mine, other than I eat a good bit of protein, mostly chicken, some lean beef,  I do drink a fair amount of diet cokes, and I've begun to wonder if that causes it ?   I don't drink enough alcohol to even talk about,  occasionally a finger or two of bourbon at the end of the day,  thats it .


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 2, 2022)

transfixer said:


> I'm now taking 400mgs of Allopurinol,  and still have gout , some days it bothers me very little, some days its quite bothersome,  between myself and my doctor we can't figure out what causes mine, other than I eat a good bit of protein, mostly chicken, some lean beef,  I do drink a fair amount of diet cokes, and I've begun to wonder if that causes it ?   I don't drink enough alcohol to even talk about,  occasionally a finger or two of bourbon at the end of the day,  thats it .


Diet Cokes are almost poison.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 2, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> Diet Cokes are almost poison.



  I know they aren't good for you,,, I went from drinking regular soft drinks and eating whatever I had a mind to,  to completely cutting out anything with added sugar ,, and started drinking Diet Cokes,  I was over 300lbs at one point,  now I'm back to good health and my ideal weight,, right around 230,,,  I just have to wean myself off the Diet Cokes now ,,,,


----------



## transfixer (Jul 2, 2022)

and the odd thing is , I never had Gout until I cut out everything with added sugar,, and all starchy foods ,,,  a month after starting this health regime I got Gout ,,,


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 2, 2022)

transfixer said:


> I know they aren't good for you,,, I went from drinking regular soft drinks and eating whatever I had a mind to,  to completely cutting out anything with added sugar ,, and started drinking Diet Cokes,  I was over 300lbs at one point,  now I'm back to good health and my ideal weight,, right around 230,,,  I just have to wean myself off the Diet Cokes now ,,,,


Hope you can kick the Cokes!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 16, 2022)

transfixer said:


> I know they aren't good for you,,, I went from drinking regular soft drinks and eating whatever I had a mind to,  to completely cutting out anything with added sugar ,, and started drinking Diet Cokes,  I was over 300lbs at one point,  now I'm back to good health and my ideal weight,, right around 230,,,  I just have to wean myself off the Diet Cokes now ,,,,



Walmart store brand diet cream soda! Deeeeeelicious and very cheap.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 16, 2022)

4HAND said:


> I've suffered from gout for years. Started out occasional bout I treated with Indocin.
> Got more frequent several years ago & Dr. put me on daily Allopurinol 300mg. Still would occasionally get an attack & would treat with Indocin. Also began taking tart cherry extract in addition to Allopurinol.
> Lately I can't seem to shake it. I'll take Indocin & knock it down, but it comes right back when I stop.
> 
> ...


I don’t know much about gout but my Uncle has a case and found out he didn’t have to just limit certain foods, he had to stop eating certain foods. Shrimp and lamb both affected his. Beef in moderation. Lamb - none.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 16, 2022)

Doesn't hardly ever bother me anymore since I quit dipping snuff.


----------



## ugajay (Jul 17, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Doesn't hardly ever bother me anymore since I quit dipping snuff.


Did your doctor tell you that might would help? I haven't had a flare up in several months. Just went on vacation and didn't have a dip for the 5 days we were gone. As soon as I got back to work I put in a dip. I know I can quit. That would be added motivation


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 17, 2022)

ugajay said:


> Did your doctor tell you that might would help? I haven't had a flare up in several months. Just went on vacation and didn't have a dip for the 5 days we were gone. As soon as I got back to work I put in a dip. I know I can quit. That would be added motivation


No. I quit 05/08/20. Around August i just realized one day that I hadn't had a flare up in weeks. I started wondering what had changed & the only thing was I had quit dipping. I Googled it (of course) & there were several medical reports that said smokeless tobacco raises your uric acid level, which causes gout.


----------



## Railroader (Jul 17, 2022)

If dippin' snuff caused Gout flares, I would be fired up from the waist down, at all times!!! 

I'm glad you got it whooped @4HAND!!!  The Gouch, and the snuff!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 17, 2022)

Railroader said:


> If dippin' snuff caused Gout flares, I would be fired up from the waist down, at all times!!!
> 
> I'm glad you got it whooped @4HAND!!!  The Gouch, and the snuff!!!


The Good Lord helped me, because not only was I addicted, I loved the habit.


----------

